# Any of you want to see some REAL nice bucks . .



## MCG DAWG (Jul 24, 2007)

. .in Velvet then head to the Chickamauga Battlefield.  Almost every evening in the field beside the main visitor center and across the street by the Florida monument I've been seeing a lot of bucks.  There are no less than four 8's with great mass, length, and are outside the ears.   One may end up a 10.   Other really good 6's and a smaller 8's as well.  

I've seen them out there last 3 times I've come through within an hour of dark.


----------



## Minner (Jul 27, 2007)

A guy at work at work has seen what he describes as a REALLY nice buck in that same area. He's seen it several times. He is seeing it early in the morning. I rode over there Sunday and went all over the park. Saw a couple of yearling bucks and two 14-15 inch wide 8 pointers.

I've seen some nice ones there over the years. Last year my Dad had a nice 8 ptr almost run into his truck.


----------



## Bama-Dawg (Aug 13, 2007)

I've seen those bucks as well. Nice. My two boys want to go over there every few days to look for them. Also a nice one in the last big field on the left before you leave the park on the south end that may make a 10 as well.


----------



## jinx0760 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Nice Bucks?*

If any of you get the fever real bad....I have the name of a bail bondsman I'll PM you.


----------

